# Quick hard drive question xbox 360



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok so as some of you may know my original 360 got the RRoD the day before MW2 came out so I bought an elite to keep me going. So I sold my RRod'd console on its own and now want to stick the HD on ebay, if I remember correctly with my original premium console the HD should be 20GB but I have just wiped it and it says only 6.1GB free and the line that shows how full it is, is at about 70% full?

So did I have a 20GB HD? everything has been wiped so should it be around 17-18GB free or have I got this all wrong? I'm pretty sure there was no 10GB option so I'm a little confused, and I don't want to advertise it as 20GB and have the guy who buys it telling me I was advertising falsely?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Afraid I'm not an expert as all I've owned is an Elite, but I'm pretty sure it should be 20gb. How have you wiped it clear?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

went to system > memory and wiped everything, I couldn't do a format as I don't have the old console and it asks for a serial number but every category it now showing 0MB so it should be pretty empty as far as I know


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

A wiped 20gb comes out at about 14gb. Quite why it needs so much space for system bits I don't know.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

hmm that is just confusing then. where have I lost 8gb?


----------

